# My boys!!!!



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

My 2 workingline shepherds and my longhaired highline!! Let me know what you think


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Some more of my boys*

Some more of my 2 working boys, and my 2 highlines...let me know what u think


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful!! LOVE the working line sable... But then I am about biased towards them.


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha, thank you he is beautiful, im biased of them as well, i love the darker/richer sables, bicolors, and blacks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I am very partial to those black and sable dawgs,,your long haired is gorgeous as well...So I gotta ask where did the black / sable come from?? You can pm me if you'd prefer


----------



## babylicky (May 9, 2011)

ALL GORGEOUS - Your black one is stunning!


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

awww thanks so much jakoda and babylicky, sooo appreciated.  I can private message you jakoda, so i wont mess up the thread lol


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

*more*

More of my sable and black!


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

what beautiful dogs! All of them!


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you so much!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

They are all just handsome....:wub: Gotta love the sables....!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

All of them are gorgeous!

I love the blacks and the dark sables :wub:


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Maddie's dad (Jun 28, 2011)

gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful Dogs!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are beautiful-love the long hair-looks like a teddy bear


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow- nice selection! Of course I'm partial to the lc


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a nice family of pups you have!


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

For the wonderful comments, I'm glad you are enjoying! More soon hopefully! Haha


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you* For the wonderful comments, I'm glad you are enjoying! More soon hopefully! Haha


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

very beautiful family you have there. thank you for sharing. i'd love to see more


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you are blessed!! What a beautiful pack!!


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you so much!!! ill put up some more of them soon!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow talk about handsome overload! That sable guy is gorgeous but like most others, i'm partial to sables. They're all very good looking dogs!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Beautiful family! Congrats!


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

They are all such good looking boys. Your working line sable has an amazing look i love him.


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

*some more!!!!!*

thanks for the comments about my boys, i love them! here's some more


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

some more..


----------

